# Moving to Dubai from the US



## PHLtoDBI (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello all!
I am moving from the US to Dubai and was wondering your thoughts on the package I was offered.... Salary would be $8,000AED per month. A one bedroom apartment in the Al Barsha part of the city is provided. Transportation around the city is provided and the apartment also comes with new furnishings. I also recieve one round-trip ticket back to the states each year with (24) days vacation. Basically I will not have any expenses except food since all utilities and medical is covered as well. Please assist with your thoughts! Also, is the Al Barsha section nice? It is a new condo that has not been lived in previously.
Also, how is living over there as an American? I am very open to others' cultures/ beliefs and love experiencing new things so I am not too worried about it but I am also 26 and used to having a good time a couple nights a week. Appriciate the help and look forward to making the trip! lane:


----------



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

What kind of job is it?


----------



## PHLtoDBI (Dec 22, 2010)

Hospitality Sales and Marketing... they were fairly upfront in saying this is what all starting managers recieve when entering the company... Still negotiating to bring it up a little but I'm pretty sure it will be around $8k AED


----------



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

PHLtoDBI said:


> Hospitality Sales and Marketing... they were fairly upfront in saying this is what all starting managers recieve when entering the company... Still negotiating to bring it up a little but I'm pretty sure it will be around $8k AED


I had posted something similar a few days ago and i can asure you we are pretty much on the same boat when it comes to an entry level salary. However many people over here are going to tell you to negotiate for a lot more.
I personally thought it is the best package i could get but people here with more expierence ofcourse, think differently.


----------



## PHLtoDBI (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm also wondering if I should buy an unlocked phone in the states or purchase one over there? I'll be arriving first week of Feb so I'm struggling to get everything together!


----------



## PHLtoDBI (Dec 22, 2010)

I need to mention that I currently work for this company in the states and I am doing this to further my career and gain international experience. My annual bonus this year is roughly $20k in the states and I recieved a quarterly bonus of $3,500 so in AED it would be $10,800 per quarter and $22,800 annually.

Salary would end up being around $150AED for the year and accomodation (1 b/r in Al Barsha), transportation, medical, utilities, and furnishings provided. It sounds as though it is a pretty good deal- please keep in mind that I am not doing this for the money, but for the experience. I will only be there (2) years and want to make sure this is liveable with going out possibly (1) night a week.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You will be able to go out one day a week just fine as long as you keep it sensible. Probly a few times a week as long as you have no bills at home and not supporting anyone back there or bringing someone with you. You can go out and spend 1000 dirhams a night if you are a big drinker... So be sensible!!

And dont get caught up trying to keep up with the Jones's habits because they can be VERY expensive here. There is malls and malls and malls some more here... Most things are about 25 to 35% more then in the states. So, if you are wanting a new laptop, ipad, or whatever, get it before coming. You can buy cheap very simple phones but once you jump to a pda, then the cost goes up quite a bit. Would suggest buying there an unlocked phone. Keep in mind that if you have friends that use blackberrys, that the blackberry works here and sending messages doesnt incur an international charge. 

When they say transportation, are they giving you an allowance or is it back and forth to work? The two are quite different. A cheapest of the cheap vehicle (leasing/renting) will cost you about 1800 a month plus gas and the tolls. So figure 2000 for a toyota yaris. If you want to drive around in a decent vehicle, figure about 2500. You will be hard pressed without your own vehicle. If you are from a major city with subways you will find that the uae is getting there but it is not there yet. You will be using cabs much of your time and it will get expensive. 

Good luck. I wouldnt come over for 8,000 but to each their own!!!


----------



## PHLtoDBI (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for your assistance. My company is focused on building in Asia and the UAE so I had to choose one to move up quick...

With regards to your question- I'm a 26/m coming over alone so I won't have to assist in taking care of a spouse or kids. I will literally have no bills unless I purchase a car (which I plan on doing after being there a couple months).

Transportation will be provided to and from work as well as local malls/ grocery stores but I also have a $1,250.00 p/m allowance for transportation or food (which I understand will be alot more).

I appriciate the comments regarding buyi.ng goods over there- I'm going to purchase an IPad and an unlocked IPhone before coming over I guess... I am not sure if I will need the phone since I get a work BlackBerry for local and business calls and will Skype with family members.

Currently I live in Boston and the public transportation here is amazing (don't have a vehicle) but I do understand that Dubai p/t is still struggling. I think I can survive the first couple months with the shuttle service they are giving me and get aquainted with my job before getting something.

How is the Al Barsha section of the city? Everything I read mentions it is an up and coming city and I have seen my condo which looks beautiful.

Thank you again for your reply! It is a huge step for me and I am nervous about moving to a new country alone without knowing anyone so all this is very helpful!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The 1250$ is on top of the 8000 dir? Then you will be a bit better off. At 8000, I would say you are going to struggle a bit and find yourself saying no to nights out with western expats because you will not be able to afford it but if you have an extra 4500 on top of the 8000 then you will be fine...


----------



## PHLtoDBI (Dec 22, 2010)

Yikes... that scares me a bit I guess- I do want to be able to meet people but I can't foresee them offering more money (I have been trying intensly) but my director of HR currently just came from there and was pretty up front about how much they will offer. I guess I can go out and not drink much?

The $8k includes the allowance unfortunately.

I am coming over with quite a bit saved and will recieve my quarterly bonuses which may help :/ Any feeling on the area I mentioned?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They probly will not offer more money. There is someone else willing to come for half that who wont mind at all living a very different lifestyle then you are used to.... They are paying you that because of your passport! 

Some companies actually give you the bonus but it is just not the norm once you are here. Someone is willing to come and do that job for much less then you are. It isnt like in the states where there is a semi equal level playing field where everyone lives in similar manners/ways. There is a person who is willing to come and stay in shared accommodations. They are willing to take half of your pay but do the same job. They dont go out and drink so that isnt a concern or a cost for them. Dubai is multinational but not multicultural. If you have x passport, you make x. If you have y, you make y. Horrible to say but they may just want to get a body with passport x over here and to do that, they may have to wave a carrot or two in front of the low salary. 

You can live off that. Just dont expect to save and expect to have to actually be on a budget. You will be fine as long as you dont regularly need a new 3000 dirham watch, new 900 dirham pair of pants, 200 dirham designer tshirt, etc...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Just wanna clarify ... $8K or 8K AED?


----------



## PHLtoDBI (Dec 22, 2010)

$8k AED, sorry if I wasn't clear on that Saint. I guess I'll just have to focus on being careful with expenses. My job includes quite a bit of travel as well which was pretty enticing since I will travel on corporate card.

I'd consider myself a pretty modest guy who enjoys having a beer and heading to dinner once in a while. Popped bottles and have had table service on a couple special occasions.

Jynx, the bonus structure is built into my contract so I am not too worried about fulfilling that. I do agree with the x passport x salary but I am pleased to just gain the experience of working in such an amazing city.


I am also considering purchasing a SlingBox to watch tv from the States... Thoughts?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

PHLtoDBI said:


> $8k AED, sorry if I wasn't clear on that Saint. I guess I'll just have to focus on being careful with expenses. My job includes quite a bit of travel as well which was pretty enticing since I will travel on corporate card.
> 
> I'd consider myself a pretty modest guy who enjoys having a beer and heading to dinner once in a while. Popped bottles and have had table service on a couple special occasions.
> 
> ...


You should do it (then we can all come watch nfl at your casa!!)


----------



## PHLtoDBI (Dec 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You should do it (then we can all come watch nfl at your casa!!)


Sounds great! Hope you are an Eagles fan


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ugghh... NO. 

I am from Texas... Or Kansas right now!!!!!!!! (I lived there when I was a little kid and never claim them but as of right now, I will )


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

To answer your question, Al Barsha is a good area, its a neighborhood of a cluster of towers both residential and hotel with bars within the hotels. Bunch of english pubs that our friends who live there enjoy frequenting. You're also super close to the Mall of Emirates (the one with the ski slope!) as well as many other fun neighbourhoods such as Dubai Marina and Jumeriah Beach Residences (JBR)


----------



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

hey Boston 

dubai nite life wont be like boston, as it is a much smaller city here. To me dubai is just like another other mid size city in the state, not much adjustment needed. think of dubai like NJ, or baltimore.... ect its is not happening like ny or chicago or dc. 

anyhow if u decide to come here and need help getting around, let me know if i can be any assistant....  

i miss Finale in boston


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi,
Barsha is a nice area,where Im staying currently.You will have alot of Dubai famous spots around u.It is not too busy,most people staying here are exapts,nevertheless,some locals(EMIRATIES) can be living here too.
I think it will be good chance to grow in DXB as ur manager stated up.
Welcome on board in advance!


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

PHLtoDBI said:


> $8k AED, sorry if I wasn't clear on that Saint. I guess I'll just have to focus on being careful with expenses. My job includes quite a bit of travel as well which was pretty enticing since I will travel on corporate card.
> 
> I'd consider myself a pretty modest guy who enjoys having a beer and heading to dinner once in a while. Popped bottles and have had table service on a couple special occasions.
> 
> ...


So is it $8k or 8kAED? you keep saying $8kAED which makes no sense... $8000 would be good, 8000 AED not so good.


----------



## sundance2009 (Dec 7, 2009)

Get ready for HOT! I just came back from a visit and it's really nice now and will be till May or June.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Seems that DXB is reflecting a fake intentions....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know where the nice weather is until June/July is... but reality is expect 90 to 95F most days by mid march...


----------



## PHLtoDBI (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys (and Finale in Boston is amazing so I will certainly miss that). I really appriciate the feedback- I signed my contract this morning and will be arriving on the 28th I presume! I understand 8,000 (AED not USD) isn't a lot of cash flow but like I said, I'm in it for the job/ personal experience more than the party scene. If I can have a beer here and there and meet some new great friends I consider it a success with what this will do for my resume in the industry I am in. The heat I knew was a huge factor when I was first considering the transfer so I expect nothing less than extreme hot but all and all I am really excited to experience a new city/ new co-workers and friends/ new cultures! Thanks again


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats on that!
Dubai will be looking forward to welcoming your joining.


----------



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

load your tummy up on all the Finale yummy before coming here. As dubai claim to have some of the world best restaurant, sadly nothing can come close to Finale. Another thing to keep in mind is everything is cheaper from the state, such as computer, phone ect…… 

so far I buy everything in the state, ship it to my house, stock up my suitecase and bring it back to dubai. 

Congrads on the new job


----------

